# Verzauberkunst Guide von 1-450



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollt mal Fragen ob ihr einen guten Verzauberungs Guide (gerne auch noch ein Ingi Guide) kennt, mit dem man schnell und vorallem billig die jeweiligen Berufe von 1-450 lvln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre dankbar für eine Empfehlung.

PS: Wie bereits gesagt will ich eine Empfehlung. Fazit: Ich HABE Gegoogelt, ja, ich weiß aber nicht ob die Guides gut sind, oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher frag ich euch hier weil ihr vil schon gute Erfahrungen mit einem habt.

Mfg Yoh


----------



## Alexirus (1. Januar 2010)

Hey, einfach auf

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (1. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hey, einfach auf
> 
> http://www.wowberufeguide.de/
> 
> ...



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. hab damit Alchi & Ingi auf 450 gebracht. Die Einkaufslisten stimmen zu 98% und sind einfach super hilfreich^^
Mit den Guides hab ich eig auch immer am günstigsten geskillt.


----------



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Cool danke euch die Seite kannte ich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Meine güte gibts irgend ne möglichkeit automatisch ein Gegenstand zu verz in nem Macro oO ?! Es nerft echt 70 skills mit dauerndem geklicke zu machen!


----------



## Egojon (1. Januar 2010)

wüsst ich auch gern


----------



## PhOeNiXX26 (15. Januar 2010)

Vorsicht, die oben genannte Seite wird von vielen einschlägigen Internet-Security Programmen als gefährlich eingestuft und kann bösartige Software enthalten...


----------



## Deadlift (18. Januar 2010)

Yoh schrieb:


> Meine güte gibts irgend ne möglichkeit automatisch ein Gegenstand zu verz in nem Macro oO ?! Es nerft echt 70 skills mit dauerndem geklicke zu machen!



Leider nein.
Das einzige was ich wüsste ist Advanced Tradeskill Window, damit kannste alle Verzauberungen in den Queue hauen, du musst zwar dann immer noch auf "möchten sie diese Verzauberung bla durch bla ersetzen" klicken, aber das erneute klicken auf die Verzauberung ansich entfällt.

Genial ist es natürlich wenn du es auf Parchements(Die Rollen der Inschriftler) verzauberst, da musste dann nur nach jeder Verzauberung erneut auf das Parchment klicken und gut.


----------



## AemJaY (22. März 2010)

das Problem bei diesem Guide ist eher, dass es einen gewissen Gold Bestand voraussetzt.
Oder das man Gold kauft. Da ich beides nicht tun werde bringt mir der Guide nicht viel.

Ich würde zu gerne ein Guide haben, wo steht von stufe 1-100 farme am besten dort und dort diese teile, mache daraus das und erhalte dieses.

Kennt einer ein solcher Guide?

Oder muss ich mir das ganze durch verschiedene Addons zusammen führen?

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (30. März 2010)

ich hab mit wowberufeguide.de VZ, Inschriften und Juwelier hochgeskillt sowie KK! 1a Guide. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------

